# Help! Lots of models.



## Mock004 (Apr 14, 2014)

Due to a death in the family, I recently obtained quite a few models and various parts and pieces. I'm estimating around 500 or more. I'm not into models at all and wouldn't be able to tell you the first thing about it. I have no use for these things other than to sell them. I don't want to resort to Ebay, so here I am. I don't have a complete list yet, so I'm just putting this out there for the people who might be looking for something in particular. My late father in-law was somewhat of a hoarder. I might have it. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Are there any air plane, spaceship or navy models or are they all car or truck models??? If so you may want to post this under general modeling or better yet swap and sell. Also do you have a local hobby shop in your area??? If so they may have a consighnment shelf.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Could you take some pictures of the boxes? If they're stacked so we can see the end panel of each box, we can get an idea of what you have.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I agree with Steve, Take pictures of the boxes, and or a group of loose parts at a time for any one of us to "sort" through and see if there any parts we're interested in....


----------

